
Facebook's growth - approaching #1. What's next? - jimream
http://www.fbbook.com/fblog/2007/10/04/facebooks-growth-approaching-1-whats-next/
======
cstejerean
Well, these are all fine predictions and suggestions but I'm curious how much
of it will really help Facebook. The reality is that most people aren't on
Facebook to look for things to buy in a Marketplace, they are there to
"superpoke" their buddies and otherwise use time wasting "apps" and while this
makes it a decent advertising platform due to the number of users and page
views I don't see why it would be worth 10 billion dollars. The problem is
that sites of this nature are a fad and while attempts like the facebook
application platform might keep users on the site longer it is hard to predict
when something revolutionary better comes along and people will go and waste
time somewhere else.

